# My Latest Treasures



## skeeter629 (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you like them. The weather has been crappy here in SW Missouri lately. I can't wait until it warms up so I can work on more.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice! Readers should take note of the excellent color, and the nice, deep pipe in the second photo. 

Our weather, like yours, has been less than nice. I'm a strong believer in global warming, but this certainly has been a poor way to run it. 

Harold


----------



## nicknitro (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice,

Weather or not Keep it up. Lol

Nice Nuggets,
Nick


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Skeeter and welcome to the forum.That is beautiful.I wanted to say that,I live in florida and people like me tend to take it for granted that people like you,and harold,and a lot of others don't have the opportunity to process anytime they want.I take the weather for granted,but hearing you guys comment about the bad weather makes me realize how blessed I am to be here.So I am sorry you are there,but you helped me realize how thankful I should be,to be here.
Thank you.
Johnny
P.S.Thanks again for sharing your nugget with us,if you can do that in crappy weather,I need to invite you down here.lol 8)


----------

